# 5 sai lầm khi sử dụng sữa tắm vô tình hủy hoại làn da



## thuypham (31/5/18)

*Sữa tắm có tác dụng làm sạch và dưỡng ẩm cho da. Thế nhưng những sai lầm đa số phụ nữ đang mắc phải sau đây đã khiến món mỹ phẩm thông dụng này trở thành độc dược tàn phá làn da.*

Ngày nào cũng sử dụng sữa tắm, bạn hãy xem xét bản thân có mắc phải những sai lầm dưới đây không. Nếu có, hãy loại bỏ ngay tức thì để nuôi dưỡng làn da một cách tốt nhất. 

*1. Thoa sữa tắm trực tiếp lên da*
Nhiều người khi tắm thường có thói quen thoa sữa tắm trực tiếp lên da nhưng các bạn có biết việc làm này không giúp làm sạch da mà vô tình làm hại làn da. Bởi vì sữa tắm không phải là yếu tố giúp làm sạch da mà chính lượng bọt được tạo ra mới là tác nhân loại bỏ bụi bẩn, vi khuẩn, đồng thời cung cấp dưỡng chất cho da.




_Muốn sữa tắm phát huy hết công dụng bạn cần làm ướt cơ thể, sử dụng bông tắm hoặc dùng tay đánh tan  tạo bọt rồi mới thoa đều lên da - _Ảnh: Internet​
*2. Sử dụng nhiều loại sữa tắm*
Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều loại sữa tắm với thành phần và công dụng khác nhau khiến bạn phân vân trong việc lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp. Nhiều cô nàng lựa chọn sử dụng nhiều loại cùng một lúc với suy nghĩ kết hợp nhiều công dụng tốt cho da.




_Hãy lựa chọn một loại sữa tắm phù hợp nhất và sử dụng - _Ảnh: Iinternet​
Thế nhưng mỗi loại sữa tắm sẽ có độ bão hòa, thành phần nguyên liệu khác nhau. Nên việc sử dụng nhiều loại một lúc không chỉ gây lãng phí mà còn vô tình hủy hoại làn da. Bởi vì có nhiều loại thành phần trong sữa tắm  có thể gây lên những phản ứng phụ không tốt cho da.

*3. Để sữa tắm sót lại trên da*
Nhiều người có suy nghĩ sai lầm là sữa tắm còn lại trên da không gây tác hại gì mà còn có thể dưỡng da. Đây là điều nguy hại đối với làn da. Việc không tắm kĩ lại với nước khiến sữa tắm bị đọng lại trên da, làm tắc lỗ chân lông có thể gây ra các bệnh lý về da.




_Làm sạch da thật kĩ mỗi khi sử dụng sữa tắm để bảo vệ da và phát huy đúng công dụng của sữa tắm - _Ảnh internet​
Bên cạnh đó, sữa tắm còn sót lại khiến bạn có cảm giác bết rít vô cùng khó chịu. Cho nên, sau khi dùng sữa tắm các bạn cần phải tắm thật sạch lại với nước để bảo vệ tốt làn da của mình.

*4. Chọn sữa tắm không phù hợp*
Da có rất nhiều loại như da khô, da dầu, da nhạy cảm… . Theo đó, mỗi loại lại có tính chất và đặc điểm khác nhau nên việc chọn sai loại sữa tắm sẽ vô tình khiến khiến da bị tổn thương.

Các tốt nhất là bạn nên tìm hiểu kỹ về làn da của mình, xem nó thuộc loại nào để lựa chọn sản phẩm sữa tắm cho phù hợp.

Với da khô, dưỡng ẩm là điều cần thiết, vì vậy các bạn nên chọn những loại sữa tắm có tác dụng cấp ẩm, có chứa nhiều Vitamin C, E hay glycerin giúp da trở nên sáng mịn và có độ đàn hồi tốt hơn.




_Sữa tắm thảo dược cực lành tính và có thể sử dụng cho nhiều loại da -_ Ảnh: Internet​
Nếu bạn sở hữu làn da nhạy cảm thì hãy chọn những loại sữa tắm có chứa nhiều thành phần tự nhiên như provitamin B5, pathenol… Nếu da nhờn dễ bị mụn thì nên dùng những sản phẩm có chứa thành phần kháng khuẩn như Salicylic Acid (BHA), các loại tinh dầu hay thảo dược.

*5. Tắm sữa tắm với nước quá nóng*
Điều này là sai lầm mọi người thường mắc phải vào mùa đông vì muốn cơ thể được làm ấm khi tắm. Tuy nhiên, nước nóng không những làm mất đi công dụng của sữa tắm mà còn khiến làn da dễ bị khô, mất nước, thúc đẩy quá trình lão hóa khiến làn da thiếu sức sống.

Để bảo vệ làn da của mình luôn khỏe mạnh, căng mịn và tràn đầy sức sống thì bạn tuyệt đối không được mắc 5 sai lầm trên, đồng thời phải thật chú ý trong việc mua và sử dụng từng loại sữa tắm.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

